
Labellio: Scalable Cloud Architecture for Efficient Multi-GPU Deep Learning - eaxitect
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/labellio-scalable-cloud-architecture-efficient-multi-gpu-deep-learning/
======
bhouston
Labellio feels like it is a sexual word, but I know it isn't. I've made that
mistake twice now.

